# realistic optimus T-200 speakers



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

These speakers have dual 10" woofers in each tower and they are rated at 16 ohm each woofer. I am missing two woffers. Do any of you know were I can find replacements? 

I picked them up for free and they are in the retale boxes with all packing. they look mint but two of the drivers were missing. I replaced the foam on the two woofers i do have. I am guessing someone removed them to see about having them refoamed or someone used them in a car subwoofer box. It's a shame that the 2 woofers are missing since they are like mint with all packing.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Radio Shack used to suggest the 970-0517 as a replacement, but it is discontinued.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-088 These are a likely replacement but for the best sound you'ld have to replace all four.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

jackfish said:


> Radio Shack used to suggest the 970-0517 as a replacement, but it is discontinued.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-088 These are a likely replacement but for the best sound you'ld have to replace all four.


The issue with them is they are rated at 8 ohm. so if they are run side by side it would be a little less then a 4 ohm load. I was thinking if i could find 16 ohm replacements I could just buy two woofers. I wish i could find stock ones on ebay that someone is parting out. but i ws thinking i could remove one stock woofer from the one speaker to the other then just put one new 16 ohm 10" woofer in each speaker. The only way to use the 8 ohm speaker you showed me is if i wouldnt hook up the one woofer in each speaker and used the stock woofers as a pasive reflextor.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Ah, good points. Two 4 Ohm woofers could be run in series for 8 Ohms. Relatively inexpensive 10" 16 Ohm woofers that may be an adequate replacement seem to be rare. It would be nice to have T/S parameters on those stock woofers. Perhaps you could send one to someone who could test them for those parameters.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Buy a 8 ohm DVC 10" and wire them in parallel for 16 ohms


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Andre said:


> Buy a 8 ohm DVC 10" and wire them in parallel for 16 ohms


it would come out to a little less then a 4 ohm load doing it this way.


it used to use two 16 ohm run is parallel so it would be a little less then a 8 ohm load. when you run two 8 ohm woofers in series then it would come to 16 Ohm. parallel runs side by side. series runs then in a row adding up the ohms.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I was looking and i can find 10" 16 ohm guitar speakers. I wonder how they would sound for a stereo.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=290-478


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Maybe something like this will work. If you wire both coils in series on each woofer you'll get the 16ohms per woofer that you need, it's a matter of whether they'll work for your particular enclosures and crossovers. Can you take some good rough estimates of the internal dimensions of the cabinets and tell us whether they're ported or not, and the dimension of the ports?


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

sparky77 said:


> Maybe something like this will work. If you wire both coils in series on each woofer you'll get the 16ohms per woofer that you need, it's a matter of whether they'll work for your particular enclosures and crossovers. Can you take some good rough estimates of the internal dimensions of the cabinets and tell us whether they're ported or not, and the dimension of the ports?


Thats an idea. If i run both voice coils in series and then run both woofers in parallel. the price is better on this speaker.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

If any of you are wondering what these old speakers look like. Look at page 18 of the 1979 catlog. They cost more then the mach one speakers. 

http://www.radioshackcatalogs.com/catalogs/1979_small/


The catalogs makes me laugh. Look at the top of page 18. Purest audio for the audio purist.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Jason1976 said:


> Andre said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a 8 ohm DVC 10" and wire them in parallel for 16 ohms
> ...


You missed that he is talking about an 8 Ohm dual voice coil woofer. I think he meant to say wire them in series for 16 Ohms. If you wire the pair of voice coils in series it will result in 16 Ohms.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-110


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

jackfish said:


> You missed that he is talking about an 8 Ohm dual voice coil woofer. I think he meant to say wire them in series for 16 Ohms. If you wire the pair of voice coils in series it will result in 16 Ohms.
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=299-110


yeah I kind of didn't get what he ment by DVC. I am not used to working with dual voice coil speakers. I was thinking DVC was some brand. My bad.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

No problem, just trying to help. Good luck with your search. Those woofers from Parts Express are designed for sealed enclosures which I believe those are, correct? Hopefully the T/S parameters might be similar. For 30 bucks discounted from 90, they might be worth a try.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

jackfish said:


> No problem, just trying to help. Good luck with your search. Those woofers from Parts Express are designed for sealed enclosures which I believe those are, correct? Hopefully the T/S parameters might be similar. For 30 bucks discounted from 90, they might be worth a try.


yes they are sealed. I just wish i could find someone who has a beat up pair that would sell me 2 drivers. I like my electronics to look stock.


----------

